# Light Falls During Concert



## Jby007 (May 26, 2009)

By Suzanne Kayian / LiveDaily Contributor

official link
Styx, REO Speedwagon concert sidelined by falling stage lights >> LiveDaily


Styx and REO Speedwagon canceled their Saturday (5/23) night concert at Konocti Harbor Resort in Northern California after the overhead lighting standard began to fall down during opening act .38 Special first song, according to a Santa Rosa Press Democrat report.

Witnesses said a lighting unit dropped suddenly from the outdoor stage's roofing several seconds into the band's opening set.

Venue officials immediately began to evacuate the stage and called-off the remainder of the show. Konocti president and general manager Greg Bennett told the newspaper that nothing fell to the ground, no one was hurt and the show is being rescheduled.


----------



## derekleffew (May 26, 2009)

The following account, from Lighting standard drops, concert canceled at Konocti | PressDemocrat.com | The Press Democrat | Santa Rosa, CA, seems to indicate a chain hoist failure.


> A drop in the overhead lighting standard canceled the second night of a three-day summer kick-off concert event at Konocti Harbor Resort on Saturday night.
> <style>.art_main_pic { width:250px; float:left; clear:left; </style>
> 
> Click to enlarge
> ...


----------



## waynehoskins (May 27, 2009)

I'm no expert, but that looks not good.


----------



## NickJones (May 27, 2009)

Heads up....


----------



## SAWYeR (May 27, 2009)

Fail rigging is fail...


----------



## al9 (May 27, 2009)

Timbeeeerrr!!!


----------



## BillESC (May 27, 2009)

Correct me if I'm seeing things but the up right section of scaffold seems to be out of whack.


----------



## mrb (May 27, 2009)

I love when reporters write about something they have no idea of, and use random words that sound appropriate to them....

what the heck is a "overhead lighting standard" ?


----------



## MSLD (May 28, 2009)

Not again!!!


----------



## fredthe (May 29, 2009)

That looks like whatever was holding up that corner of the roofing structure (actually part of the venue, not specific to the concert) is what failed.

-Fred


----------



## taylortheatrical (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry I'm late for the party but I just joined, word around SFO is a chain broke. Not sure who the vendor is rumor has it they are having trouble finding riggers for fear of substandard gear.


----------



## Derrick (Jun 21, 2009)

By way of Styx's LD. She indicated a chain did indeed break. The roof structure was raised with the chain hoists and instead of dogging off the structure by pins, the hoists were left to support the total weight. Said chain was rated at 5 tons. Don't think it (the chain and hoist) was suppose to hold roof, rigging, truss and lights altogether.

Good thing no one got hurt!


----------



## VanJohnson112 (Jun 21, 2009)

Someone is in trouble...


----------

